# Karta sieciowa - problem ze sterownikami

## S. Mizera

Hotplug nie wykrywa karty sieciowej, nastepnie modprobe e100 i ifconfig nie pomagaja... potem probowalem innych modulow: e1000, eepro, eexpress... bez skutku. Dodam, ze prze instalacji Debiana i Slacka mialem te same problemy. Po wielu probach w Debianie udalo mi sie natrafic na wlasciwy modul, ale nie wiem jak sprawdzic, jaki wybralem (Polaczenie z siecia i internetem jest). Z internetem lacze sie przez brame. Problem jest do rozwiazania, czy kupic nowa karte?

Moja karta: Intel Corporation 80211BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03).

----------

## Ravak

```
lsmod
```

 prawde Ci powie o modulach w systemie  :Smile: 

Oczywiscie ze jest do rozwiazania, jezeli chodzi na jednym jajku (pod Debianem) to i pod Gentoo powinno.

----------

## S. Mizera

```
Module                  Size  Used by

...

mii                     5344  2 eepro100,e100

...
```

o to chodzi?

edit:

modprobe mii && ifconfig eth0 wywala blad... jakies pomysly?

----------

## webmajsterek

a mzo e masz ciut inna karte -- zrob 

lspci 

i sprawdz .  bo google do tej co ty podales nie zwraca nic ciekawego ( trafnego ) 

a jakie bldy moze tobei wywalac ifconfig ??

----------

## S. Mizera

```
$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 12)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 12)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 12)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 12)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 12)

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 12)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 12)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
```

W Centrum Informacyjnym KDE dodatkowo (przy ethernet controller):

Subsystem: Intel Corporation EtherExpress PRO/100 VM

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 185

Memory at e8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

I/O ports at 4000 [size=64]

Capabilities: <access denied>

To jest karta zintegrowana z plyta glowna (a moze to nie jest karta? to tylko blaszane pudeleczko z portem i dwoma diodkami  :Razz: )

ifconfig eth0 wywalal cos o braku urzadzen, a ifconfig wyswietla tylko lo.

----------

## kicior

To powinien być driver e100. Problem może być w tym, że może ładujesz kilka modułów naraz (np. e100, eepro100). Jak nie działa ten, który masz w jajku, to masz kilka opcji: ściągnij od producenta płyty, od intela albo ze strony projektu na sourceforge i skompiluj.

----------

## S. Mizera

Sciagnalem, skopiowalem, rozpakowalem, tylko... jak skompilowac?

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/2896/ENG/README.txt krok 4:

 *Quote:*   

> $ make install
> 
> bash: make: command not found

 

----------

## kicior

Pominąłeś punkt 3 działu Building and Installation.

EDIT: Coś chyba popaprało Ci się ze zmienną środowiskową PATH, albo nie masz make - w co wątpię.

Pokaż co gada 

```
echo $PATH
```

----------

## S. Mizera

zrobilem wszystkie punkty lacznie z 3. (jestem w katalogu e100*/src)

 *Quote:*   

> $ echo $PATH
> 
> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

 

----------

## kicior

No to dziwne, a 

```
which make
```

 co gada.

----------

## S. Mizera

```
$ which make

which: no make in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1)
```

i co teraz?

----------

## nbvcxz

a tak wogóle to masz gentoo   :Question: 

jeśli tak to zrób dla pewności jeszcze emerge sys-devel/make

dziwne

----------

## S. Mizera

 *Quote:*   

> a tak wogóle to masz gentoo 
> 
> jeśli tak to zrób dla pewności jeszcze emerge sys-devel/make
> 
> dziwne

 

Wczesniej chyba nie napisalem, ze dopiero probuje zainstalowac Gentoo, ale najpierw musze miec polaczenie z internetem (odpalam z installcd). Portage nie mam

----------

## nbvcxz

ok na etapie instalacji to daj sobie spokój z kompilacją modułów jądra

po bootowaniu z płyty instalacyjnej spróbuj po kolei

modprobe e100 - tym załadujesz sterownik jak chciał kicior

jeżeli nie zadziała to:

modprobe -r e100 - usuwasz moduł (dla pewności można zobaczyć czy został usunięty przez lsmod)

i ładujesz kolejny

modprobe eepro100 - ładujesz inny sterownik i tak dalej i google

nic innego chyba nie wymyślimy

----------

## S. Mizera

```
$ for i in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/* ; do j=`basename $i | tr -d ".ko"`; modprobe $j; echo -ne "$j: " >> ~/modprobe; ping www.google.com 2>> ~/modprobe; modprobe -r $j; done; echo "OK"
```

Wynik jak zwykle, moze w Gentoo LiveCD jest cos wiecej? nowej karty chyba nie kupie, bo nie mam juz gniazda PCI   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

